# P.E.I. News in 2013



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I just returned from P.E.I. during Labor Days.
5 - 6 giant were caught among 10 - 12 boats in the normal shallow herring spawning ground in the morning on Sept 1.
When a herring boat pulled the net, I didn't see many herring.

But it changed yesterday. Basil of BHP Tackle reported massive school of herring moved in in the afternoon yesterday and giant were boiling when they pulled the herring net which was loaded with herring. 
I would say giant bites are on !!
I have a second trip on Sept 9 and 10.

*Sept 1*

We fished out of North Lake today and we had luck to catch and release two giant today.
The first fish was fought by Mel. We knew this fish is big as it almost spooled Penn 50W. 
Though Mel fought giant for the first time, he fought very relaxed and posed.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

url=http://s2.photobucket.com/user/ksong/media/2013/IMG_2063_zps8ac3cf41.jpg.html]







[/url]



It is about 112 inches which is roughly 800 lb - 850 lb.
Congratulations Mel.

Rosie foguht the second giant using fighting chair. 
You can see her smiling face after fight.  I am very happy to see her fight the tuna and brought the giant to the boat. 
I didn't have pictures of the giant because the leader line got broken while Capt Kirk held the leader and I was busy to help them. 
It should be 600 lb - 700 lb giant.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

how'd the Stella 20K / Magic eye worked on those giants ?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Marcos Domingues said:


> how'd the Stella 20K / Magic eye worked on those giants ?


The setup is not to fight giant, but to tease them using hookless poppers.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Sept 9/10

No boat sailed on Sept 9 because of northwest blow.

It was windy in the morning on Sept 10, but every boat sailed because wind direction is SW.
We had a hookup early in the morning, but the 200 lb main mono line got broken for unknown reason.

we had one nice giant on kite and fight was on. Joe tried first, but he gave up after fighting 30 minutes and John took over the fight. Though it was John's first time ever stand up fight for giant, he did a great job to bring 800 lb giant to the boat. 
This particular giant fought really hard. The giant was on top on the left side of the boat and ran to the right at full speed. 
I rarely saw big tuna ran so fast on surface. I thought the rod or line could get broken.

There were 5 - 6 custom Black Hole Giant standup rods. Some are as short as 5' and some are regular 6'. Some have aluminum reel seats and some have graphite reel seats for testing. Roller guides are used as well as regular guides (conventional and spiral wrap).



Unless you bring standup gears, most charter boats in P.E.I. uses rod holder and fighting chair for fighting giant.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Joe who fought a giant for the first time couldn't fight long because of his physical condition, but he had a life time experience. He likes the life of P.E.I. and is considering to buy a property in P.E.I. for his family in summer.



John took over the fight.



The 6' custom Black Hole Giant rod in action. And also I am very impressed with the performance of Avet 50W T-RX for giant last in P.E.I. last two years. I haven't seen any failure of the reels so far.









Capt Spencer grabbed the leader and pulled the giant, but the line got snapped before taking any picture as I was video taping. I am going to post the video which shows the fight and the giant.

We returned to the dock for the second round. After resting for a while at the dock, we headed for fishing ground which is only 2 - 3 miles from the dock. 
Capt Spencer decided to pull herring net this time. The net was full of herring and we had tuna marks on the screen immediately. Instead of fishing, we decided to tease them with popper and bait. We could see a few giant come up to the surface to take bait. My hookless Heru Skipjack popper had a massive attack by a giant. But, when other boats moved in around us, giant disappeared.

There were several herring boats and pulled the nets while two dozen fishing boats fishing around them, but we didn't hear any boat hooked up a giant in the afternoon.

Apparently too many boats in small area in 50' - 80' spook giant.

When I fished 3 - 4 years ago, there were only a few boats fishing giant. Whenever we pulled the herring net, we were surrounded by giant and they took any bait we threw. But I noticed it changed from last year when we have 20 - 30 boats fishing in small areas together. We marked giant on the screen, but they rarely came up to surface even we threw lots fo herring. This year becomes worse.

When you pull the herring net full of herring, hookups used to be automatic, but not any more.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are a couple of tuna on the screen when we pulled the herring net on our trip.



Here are tuna marks on the screen even without pulling herring net 3 - 4 years ago.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

So...where is da food


----------

